# New To ems pay and overtime question



## Greg bow (May 3, 2016)

Wondering how the majority of private services do overtime.  I've heard some people talk about private services getting away with not paying 
Time and half.  Knew I was going to take a significant paycut when I started this but the thought of working 72+ hrs and getting no overtime pay seems kind of crazy.  I haven't even started applying for jobs yet so sorry if this seems like a silly question. Thanks Nate


----------



## Underoath87 (May 3, 2016)

Most services pay the standard time and a half over 40 hours per week.  I've only heard of a few rural private services who may cheat you with "on call" situations.


----------



## Jim37F (May 3, 2016)

For us it's based on whether you're working a 12 or 24 hour shift. Same base pay rate, but a 12 gets time and a half after the forst 8 hours, (8 hours to straight pay, 4 hours time and a half) and double time for anything more than 12. 24s only get time and a half after 40 hours in the work week and no double time. But a 24 hr shift is pretty much guaranteed a minimum of 48-72 hours each week, while a 12 might only be 36-48 hrs in the week.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 4, 2016)

What you have heard and what actually happens are two different things. Does OT cheating happen? Yes, in every job in every state it has happened and will happen, this is not unique to EMS only.

What state are you in?
What type of services would you be applying for once certified? (Private, county, city)

And really, it is a bit early in the game for you to be stressing over this. If you have already decided you are ok with a pay cut in general to move into EMS, then overtime availability should never had been a factor in that equation/decision making process.


----------



## rails (May 11, 2016)

I've never personally had a problem with OT not being paid as mandated under the law, but it pays off to check your paystubs. Payroll errors (e.g. missed hours) do occur.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 12, 2016)

They are required to pay OT over 40 hours (52 for fire suppression personnel). Period, end of story. Some states require it over 8 hours a day, ect, but 40 hours a week is a federal law.

What you may have heard about are services that require you to "buy the night" on 24s, meaning you're on-call for 8 of the 24 hours. MOST places have ended this as the Department of Labor clarified what being "engaged to wait" means under FLSA a few years ago. Wait to see if it's an issue before you worry about it.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2016)

There is some way to be salaried non exempt where you dont get ot unless you go over x amount of hours in a pay period... but if uou don't make x amount of hours, yoi still get paid the salary ampunt. That wasn't a bad pay type


----------



## DrParasite (May 15, 2016)

OT is mandated by law.  As a general rule, you can't not pay for more than 40 hours of work.

If you think you are being cheated, call the department of labor (either state or federal), they will gladly investigate and explain to your employer that you have not been paid properly, and insist that you be compensated for back pay.  

or they will tell you the company is doing this correctly, and you should loo for a better company to work for


----------

